# Carpet Removal



## brooksdad09 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi! So, I started the process of installing sound deadener, and ran into an issue almost immedatly.... I can seem to see a reasonable way to remove the carpet completely without completely disassembling all the components under the center console molding or cutting the carpet... Has anyone done this yet or know of a work around? So far I did the doors and trunk just lifted the carpet up as much as possible and from the back seats up to where the front seats mount and can't get any further.. Thanks!


----------



## 231817 (Sep 19, 2016)

Remove the front seats and the entire center console and you're going to have to make a cut on the top middle section and where the floor vents are, unless you have all the time in the world to remove the entire dash. 

The trim under the dash will cover the cuts.


----------



## RobAllDay09 (Oct 17, 2020)

231817 said:


> Remove the front seats and the entire center console and you're going to have to make a cut on the top middle section and where the floor vents are, unless you have all the time in the world to remove the entire dash.
> 
> The trim under the dash will cover the cuts.


You are 100% right. Im cutting that carpet. Im also sound deadening my car


----------

